# Road Hazard



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Please be aware that if you are traveling on roads and highways that are undergoing the mandated road widening, Trees and Electric posts are remaining in the road widening lane that previously was the shoulder of the road. 

There is discussion on one site that primarily deals with Skyscrapers, Architecture and Urban development in The Philippines that these trees will remain and it's the drivers responsibility to be a defensive driver and avoid the trees. :confused2: There are also some voicing concern to remove the Trees.

These pictures are along the Manila North Road (Manila to Laoag)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> Please be aware that if you are traveling on roads and highways that are undergoing the mandated road widening, Trees and Electric posts are remaining in the road widening lane that previously was the shoulder of the road.
> 
> There is discussion on one site that primarily deals with Skyscrapers, Architecture and Urban development in The Philippines that these trees will remain and it's the drivers responsibility to be a defensive driver and avoid the trees. :confused2: There are also some voicing concern to remove the Trees.
> 
> These pictures are along the Manila North Road (Manila to Laoag)


Yep, we see this everywhere. This is the new plan to reduce traffic through over-population control
as per the new Roads and Highways Department heads :loco: :bolt:


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

That's just insanity. Not just the terrible risk involved, but what is the point of widening the road if you leave a choke point in it to turn it back into one lane and create merging issues? The way things are done here is just crazy.

Sadly I doubt they survived that, since few cars here have airbags. I had to look long and hard to find a small car with two in the front, and it wasn't cheap.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Moe & Curly were going to ask their partner what to do and he was about to ask them. Seems as if that is how this whole shebang is run. Each department just goes ahead and does what it wants to do with no correlation with any other department so the right hand and the left hand don't even seem to be connected. I feel it all comes down to the Philippine "ME FIRST" thing as there is no consideration or consultation involved, just DO IT. We have trees and power poles out in the roadway in a lot of places here with newly widened roads. Just drove home from downtown Iloilo. There is a stretch of the brand new widened road that is about 6 inches of standing water about 1/2 Km as there is no drainage and a solid cement curb. A couple of City Govt Vehicles there and what looked to be engineer types looking over the situation. Probably now will have to tear up enough of it to connect to a storm runoff drain somewhere. Felt like speeding up so I could spray the water on them but didn't. Kind of sad about how things are here but it is funny too with all the shenanigans. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Roads in the lower middle half of Luzon are also opening up and the electrical poles are stuck in the road in several spots just like this tree and to make matters worse people still park on the right hand side the shoulder is taken by squatters or residents that won't move their vehicles or make room in their homes for the vehicles.

In our municipality it's worse, construction in some spots and the rocks take up half the tiny road, double parking trikes and vehicles and zero enforcement, people also sitting on the side with their chairs, kids and toddlers riding their trikes, I could go on. I try each time to figure out anyway I can muster up the patience and understanding but within blocks of my home I get all stressed out and I'm riding a bike let alone trying to drive my car.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Roads in the lower middle half of Luzon are also opening up and the electrical poles are stuck in the road in several spots just like this tree and to make matters worse people still park on the right hand side the shoulder is taken by squatters or residents that won't move their vehicles or make room in their homes for the vehicles.
> 
> In our municipality it's worse, construction in some spots and the rocks take up half the tiny road, double parking trikes and vehicles and zero enforcement, people also sitting on the side with their chairs, kids and toddlers riding their trikes, I could go on. I try each time to figure out anyway I can muster up the patience and understanding but within blocks of my home I get all stressed out and I'm riding a bike let alone trying to drive my car.


A lot different back in the 1940's and before. But that was when govt was overseen and controlled so that infrastructure and life in general met with at least a minimum of acceptability and safety standards. 
It has deteriorated now to the point that they are incapable of effective self government. Wonder what the place would be like under Chinese rule :tape2: ??


Below: Manila in the 1940's. A beautiful well kept City


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> A lot different back in the 1940's and before. But that was when govt was overseen and controlled so that infrastructure and life in general met with at least a minimum of acceptability and safety standards.
> It has deteriorated now to the point that they are incapable of effective self government. Wonder what the place would be like under Chinese rule :tape2: ??
> 
> 
> Below: Manila in the 1940's. A beautiful well kept City



Yep, that was back in the day when they used to drive on the correct side of the road


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> Yep, that was back in the day when they used to drive on the correct side of the road


That sure is the truth. Now you're not safe even on the sidewalk


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

It's CHEAPER!!!
The population is over 100 million people so what if 1 million disappear every year?!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

pronse said:


> It's CHEAPER!!!
> The population is over 100 million people..


And therein lies the problem. Just too many people. From 25M to 100M in 50 years..

The population growth overwhelms everything - the growth in GDP, the roads and schools and other infrastructure, government services, the environmental carrying capacity of the place.. and eventually the people just resign themselves to the situation and stop giving a crap. That's when it all falls apart and the endless cycle of poverty and dysfunction becomes the norm.

In my opinion, before anything constructive can really be accomplished here they need to have a serious conversation about controlling population growth and tackle the corruption.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Extra people can cheapen everything!
Ever been to any mall on weekends?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

pronse said:


> Extra people can cheapen everything!
> Ever been to any mall on weekends?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But how many are spending and how many are just taking advantage of the aircon.


----------

